# 80101 bcbs



## 01085585 (Feb 22, 2012)

Hello-
I need to know if anyone else is having problems with this.
With commerical blue cross we have been billing uds 80101 X 9 units with V58.69.
The have not been denying this but we just received a letter from Blue cross recouping $30,000 stating we were supposed to be billing only 1 unit.. 
So we are thinking we will start billing 80101 x 1 unit and on the next line 80101, 91 modifier and 8 units..
Does anyone else have a suggestion on have this problem?


----------

